# DHL-Sendungsverfolgung: Die Sendung entspricht nicht den Versandbedingungen.



## DKK007 (3. Juni 2016)

Ich hab bei Redcoon was bestellt und wie schon so oft an eine Packstation in meiner nähe schicken lassen.

Nachdem die Sendung schon auf dem Weg in die Packstation war, steht jetzt plötzlich in der Sendungsverfolgung:


> Rücksendung eingeleitet
> Die Sendung entspricht nicht den Versandbedingungen.



Woran kann das liegen? Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen?

DHL bietet ja keine wirkliche Kontaktmöglichkeit.


----------



## Soulsnap (3. Juni 2016)

Kann verschiedene Gründe haben ist mir auch schon einige male passiert. Zum Beispiel:
-Karton nicht richtig zugeklebt, beschädigt, zu sperrig.




> Array *Sie erreichen uns unter der nachfolgenden Rufnummer:*
> Kundenservice: 0228 4333112*


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (3. Juni 2016)

Dhl wird Dir als Empfänger sowieso keine Auskunft geben nehme ich an.

Passt es vielleicht von den Abmessungen her nicht in Dein Fach, oder wurde es vielleicht sogar per Nachahme geschickt?

Möglich wäre auch, dass das Paket unzureichend frankiert wurde (Gewicht, oder Rollenfor bzw Sperrgut). Da in dem Fall der Empfänger das NachEntgelt zahlen muss, kann es natürlich nicht an eine Packstation geliefert werden.

Wobei Redcoon wohl bei deren Versandvolumen sicher sowieso großzügig gestaffelte Tarife bei Dhl haben wird.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juni 2016)

Ist schon bezahlt, sollte also keine Nachnahme sein. 

Beschädigung könnte natürlich sein, würde auch erklären, warum das Paket erst kurz vor dem Ziel zurück geht. Größe usw. sollte ja schon im Startpacketzentrum auffallen und nicht erst wenn der DHL-Transporter vor der Packstation steht. 
Zumal das Paket nicht wirklich groß sein sollte und ich hab ja auch schon mein PCGH R5 Gehäuse an die Packstation schicken lassen.


----------



## Flipbo219 (3. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte das auch mal. Da war irgendwas in der Versandadresse falsch ausgefüllt und daraufhin wurde das trotz Anruf bei DHL zurückgeschickt. 

Wenn ich richtig nachgesehen habe erreichst du die telefonisch hierüber:0228/4333112*


Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (3. Juni 2016)

Den einzigen Nachteil den du gerade hast ist das sich die Zustellung dadurch verzögert.  Ggf. Ist der Status auch falsch wäre nicht das erste mal. Einfach mal abwarten und weiter beobachten.


----------



## LudwigX (3. Juni 2016)

Manchmal passieren da eben auch Fehler.   
Ich hatte mal ein Paket,  das wegen "Empfänger unbekannt"  zurückgeschickt wurde,  obwohl die Adresse existiert und schon mehrmals von DHL beliefert wurde


----------



## XE85 (3. Juni 2016)

Die Angaben die DHL in der Sendungsverfolgung machen sind desöfteren seltsam. Ich hatte auch schon mal eines das mit "Sendung wurde an andere anwesende Person übergeben" angegeben war. Alle Nachbarn gefragt, keiner hatte es. Wie ich dann vom Versender erfahren habe kam das Paket beschädigt zurück - der Paketfahrer hat es trotz entsprechender Kennzeichnung wohl zu unsanft behandelt und den Inhalt zerstört. Ein paar Tage später wurde das Paket dann ganz normal zugestellt. Ich würde hier auf das gleiche tippen.

Die DHL Kontakthotline ist im übrigen wenig hilfreich gewesen: "Ich kann ihnen nur das sagen was in der Sendungsverfolgung steht" oder "Setzen sie sich mit ihrem Versender in Verbindung" waren die einzigen Infos die ich da bekommen habe - von einer kostenpflichtigen Hotline wohlgemerkt. Da die Zustellung durch Subunternehmer erfolgt wissen die nichtmal welcher Fahrer die Route fährt.


----------



## Kusanar (3. Juni 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Dhl wird Dir als Empfänger sowieso keine Auskunft geben nehme ich an.
> 
> Passt es vielleicht von den Abmessungen her nicht in Dein Fach, oder wurde es vielleicht sogar per Nachahme geschickt?



Ich stand einige Male auch schon vor der gleichen Problematik und kann dir sagen: *Ja* und *ja*.

1) Du wirst von DHL (als Empfänger) keinerlei Informationen bekommen.

2) Leider ist DHL aber auch so "schusselig" und prüft eben NICHT im Paketzentrum, ob die vorliegende Sendung überhaupt in eine Packstation passen würde. Ebenso wird vor der Auslieferung an die Packstation nicht geprüft, ob überhaupt noch Platz für dein Paket wäre.

Und wenn dann der Fahrer absolut keine Lust hat, zur örtlichen Postfiliale zu fahren, dein Paket dort zu hinterlegen und dann auch noch eine Meldung ans System zu schicken, dass dein Paket jetzt auf der Post liegt, dann lässt er es einfach ebenfalls mit der Meldung "Sendung entspricht nicht den Versandbedingungen" zurück gehen und der Absender darf den Versand NOCHMAL löhnen.
Das ist Abzocke und Verarsche, aber was will man ohne Beweise schon machen.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juni 2016)

War schon mal so, dass die Packstation voll war. Da wurde das Paket dann im Supermarkt daneben abgegeben wo so eine kleine Postabteilung drin ist. Aber die hat ja auch recht kurze Öffnungszeiten.

Laut Sendungsverfolgung soll das Paket wieder bei Redcoon angekommen sein, ich hab dort mal nachgefragt.  Mal sehen, was die dazu sagen.


----------



## masterX244 (14. Juni 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Dhl wird Dir als Empfänger sowieso keine Auskunft geben nehme ich an.
> 
> Passt es vielleicht von den Abmessungen her nicht in Dein Fach, oder wurde es vielleicht sogar per Nachahme geschickt?
> 
> --SNIP--


Packstationen können afaik Nachnahme und bei zu groß gehts soweit ich weiß direkt zum Postamt (hatte mal so ein fieses Paket das Sonderbehandlung wollte)


----------

